# Corsicana says hello!



## Corsicana (5 mo ago)

Hi All, my name is Corsicana, I was born in France and I have lived between the US and France since then. I currently live and work in the pharmaceutical industry (Clinical Research) in the US. I have been married for 12 years and I have had a lot of doubts about my marriage for a long while. Maybe am I going to find the answer here.

I look forward to the discussion anyway.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Corsicana said:


> Hi All, my name is Corsicana, I was born in France and I have lived between the US and France since then. I currently live and work in the pharmaceutical industry (Clinical Research) in the US. I have been married for 12 years and I have had a lot of doubts about my marriage for a long while. Maybe am I going to find the answer here.
> 
> I look forward to the discussion anyway.


Hi @Corsicana, Welcome to TAM!

I hope we can help you find the answers you need.

You can start a thread in an appropriate forum, or you can talk about your concerns here!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

welcome to TAM 
VERY different life styles between France and the usa


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

A hopped ball cannot settle and a spinning blade destroys a nest. You don't give much information, but a person with a foot on two boats has the ocean beneath them.


----------

